# Georgia vs Auburn



## biggtruxx (Nov 13, 2010)

ya'll watchin this game! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Buck (Nov 13, 2010)

I still can't believe Richt deferred..


----------



## Dub (Nov 13, 2010)

Yeah.....they are looking great so far. 

I like the gutsy 4th down play.


I hope they do it.  

Then we'll have to hear all the bravo sierra from the critics saying that Auburn was just too distracted this week.  Cam didn't look distracted one bit to me during the pre-game stuff.


Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## biggtruxx (Nov 13, 2010)

Maybe he just had a hunch! Good things come to good people you know!


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 13, 2010)

I hope the Dawgs keep it up.  Gotta keep the peddle on the floor though.  Auburn can score so dang fast.


----------



## biggtruxx (Nov 13, 2010)

Yep! If the Dawgs keep on hammering and pressuring we may be able to take this one as the Under Dawgs


----------



## LongLeggedMacDaddy (Nov 13, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> I hope the Dawgs keep it up.  Gotta keep the peddle on the floor though.  Auburn can score so dang fast.



Absolutely! Richt has always been bad about getting conservative w/ a lead.


----------



## DDD (Nov 13, 2010)

I don't like the wild cat call on 2nd down.  You are not fooling anyone.


----------



## biggtruxx (Nov 13, 2010)

they held them off on that drive! come on dawgs lets score


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 13, 2010)

Loving this game so far!!!!!


----------



## DDD (Nov 13, 2010)

Don't need to let them score before the half!


----------



## Sic 'Em (Nov 13, 2010)

Yeah, we really need to hold them here.


----------



## biggtruxx (Nov 13, 2010)

tied up!!!


----------



## biggtruxx (Nov 13, 2010)

Georgia is going to have to tighten up for this second half! I gotta feeling Auburn will come out a little hyped up after halftime.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 13, 2010)

Annnnnnnnd they did. I hope Dobbs is ok. That doesn't look good.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 13, 2010)

Dang it!!!! On side kick!!!


----------



## biggtruxx (Nov 13, 2010)

Yeah he looks a little shaken up. Coach needs to call them all to the side and have a "Comin' to Jesus Meetin"


----------



## DDD (Nov 13, 2010)

UGA is not getting into the backfield... they are playing on their heels.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 13, 2010)

I've seen this offense before. Control the clock, wear down the defense, and then do what you want in the 4th quarter. I hope Bobo hasn't used all of his good plays that he downloaded off of Google this week.


----------



## biggtruxx (Nov 13, 2010)

Lots of injuries going on as well... no matter who wins these boys are playing ball again this week!


----------



## DDD (Nov 13, 2010)

They are beating us through the air, which I said if I was UGA's defense I would make them beat me that way and looks like they are.  21 unanswered points.

All UGA needs to do now is turn the ball over and it will be a typical football game for us.


----------



## LittleHolder (Nov 13, 2010)

I said it before, please turn me in!  Rambo sold me a jersey, took money, and I work for an agent.  Is it too late to suspend him for the rest of the game?


----------



## biggtruxx (Nov 13, 2010)

Come on boys they got a heck of a drive going!!!!!


----------



## biggtruxx (Nov 13, 2010)

1 point and Go dawgs all tied up again!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 13, 2010)

biggtruxx said:


> 1 point and Go dawgs all tied up again!!!!!!!!



 We got a ball game again!


----------



## jlpiersonfr (Nov 13, 2010)

Man, Dawgs look really good!


----------



## LongLeggedMacDaddy (Nov 13, 2010)

wow!


----------



## Sic 'Em (Nov 13, 2010)

Where was "this" Murray when we played Florida?


----------



## biggtruxx (Nov 13, 2010)

Auburn answering though! Dawgs gotta tighten up!


----------



## biggtruxx (Nov 13, 2010)

They keep injuring our players and we will have to forfeit!


----------



## LittleHolder (Nov 13, 2010)

Another smart, well coached decision by a Mark Richt football player, Boykin runs it out!  to the 8 yard line!  SMART football.


----------



## LongLeggedMacDaddy (Nov 13, 2010)

it's about time they call roughing the passer against auburn.


----------



## DDD (Nov 13, 2010)

I love how the announcer makes excuses for personal fouls.

Auburn is playing dirty.


----------



## LittleHolder (Nov 13, 2010)

Fairly is a trash thug! Period!


----------



## biggtruxx (Nov 13, 2010)

I tell ya what Aaron Murray has grown 10 fold since his first game. The boy will be a force to be reckoned with next year!


----------



## nhancedsvt (Nov 13, 2010)

Sic 'Em said:


> Where was "this" Murray when we played Florida?



Not passing to AJ Green...


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 13, 2010)

Pretty good Game, I like it!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 13, 2010)

90 should be ejected from the game


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 13, 2010)

I am so Impressed with Both QBs here!


----------



## biggtruxx (Nov 13, 2010)

Georgia needs to hold them here and return with a TD. Then we may be looking at an upset.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 13, 2010)

Either way, Win or Lose GA Played a Heck of a Game!


----------



## biggtruxx (Nov 13, 2010)

Marks500 said:


> Either way, Win or Lose GA Played a Heck of a Game!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 13, 2010)

Yeah pretty good one here.  Hopefully it stays close and comes down to the last play.


----------



## biggtruxx (Nov 13, 2010)

and... another injury!


----------



## LongLeggedMacDaddy (Nov 13, 2010)

3rd and 11 and we rush 1 guy! Stupid!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 13, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Yeah pretty good one here. Hopefully it stays close and comes down to the last play.


 
Unless UGA strikes quick after Auburn scores it won't be. Auburn will eat up the clock on their next posession.


----------



## DDD (Nov 13, 2010)

Yep, I think if Auburn scores a TD here, its over.


----------



## biggtruxx (Nov 13, 2010)

i'll pray it comes out differently!




DDD said:


> Yep, I think if Auburn scores a TD here, its over.


----------



## Buck (Nov 13, 2010)

Ogletree has killed us tonight.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 13, 2010)

Buck said:


> Ogletree has killed us tonight.



Everybody wanted him to play!!! Thats waht happens when a freshman starts. Hes going to be a goodun though!!


----------



## polkhunt (Nov 13, 2010)

I can't believe I am going to say this but I hope Georgia wins I normally can't stand to pull for Georgia but I hate even worse to see a team go undefeated so I hope they can pull out a win.


----------



## LittleHolder (Nov 13, 2010)

Big slow white boy wide open in the endzone, TWICE!


----------



## biggtruxx (Nov 13, 2010)

I hate to say it but Boykin is freezing when he tries to return the ball.... what is his deal?????????


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 13, 2010)

Scott Lakotas sucks.

Why cant our d-line get ready before the offensive line does?


----------



## LittleHolder (Nov 13, 2010)

Yet another smart, Mark Richt coached player.  Run it out of the endzone, spend the clock and make it to the 14.  SMART player from a SMART program.


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 13, 2010)

biggtruxx said:


> I hate to say it but Boykin is freezing when he tries to return the ball.... what is his deal?????????



Yes he is.


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 13, 2010)

Ballgame right here


----------



## LittleHolder (Nov 13, 2010)

Good game Au


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 13, 2010)

Line block decent all game and know gives up


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 13, 2010)

Goodnight Bulldawgs, this one's in the bag.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Nov 13, 2010)

And I hate to say it but this is where the typical UGA team starts to fall apart...
Time to step it up and FAST!


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 13, 2010)

Good game Auburn


----------



## LittleHolder (Nov 13, 2010)

We will have a program again someday.  Congrats AU.


----------



## DDD (Nov 13, 2010)

Well, Auburn got what they paid for.


----------



## biggtruxx (Nov 13, 2010)

Even so..... they showed up to play ball! Heck of a run dawgs now lets pull a miracle out of a small straw hat!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 13, 2010)

Congrats Auburn! Well paid I mean played


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 13, 2010)

Why dont they take Cam out are they that stupid in Auburn?


----------



## LongLeggedMacDaddy (Nov 13, 2010)

i knew i should have went hunting


----------



## DDD (Nov 13, 2010)

I love how Cam lays on the ground long after the play is over.  Does that pay more?


----------



## biggtruxx (Nov 13, 2010)

DDD said:


> I love how Cam lays on the ground long after the play is over. Does that pay more?


$500 an hour I hear!


----------



## dutchman (Nov 13, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> I hope the Dawgs keep it up.  Gotta keep the peddle on the floor though.  Auburn can score so dang fast.


 Yes they can, and did.



BBQBOSS said:


> Loving this game so far!!!!!




Me too.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 13, 2010)

LongLeggedMacDaddy said:


> i knew i should have went hunting



x2........ perfect evening here on the mountain end too.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 13, 2010)

If I see Cam Newton grin one more time I'm going to blow chunks.

And I'm sick of hearing people act as if we all owe him an apology.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 13, 2010)

Well Keeping up with Auburn for most the Game is Just as good As a Win in my Book. Impressive Playing by both Teams!


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 13, 2010)

I just wonder what life is going to be like next year with no Cam for Auburn?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 13, 2010)

I guess their not worried about loosing their highest paid player on the field getting hurt. They are in a NC run.


----------



## biggtruxx (Nov 13, 2010)

deerbandit said:


> I just wonder what life is going to be like next year with no Cam for Auburn?


 


A big bowl of Dogfood!


----------



## DDD (Nov 13, 2010)

LOL!!!!

I hope they replay that smile of Cam Newton when they have to forfeit this win.

Priceless.


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 13, 2010)

Well i hope Auburn goes all the way and wins the NC and that all this Cam stuff is false because if not its gonna be along road for Auburn for some time.

I also find it funny that Chezik goes 5-19 at Iowa and in his second year he is a coaching god and somehow goes 19-5 kinda funny.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 13, 2010)

Gary Danielson is an idiot. That is all I have for now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 13, 2010)

DDD said:


> LOL!!!!
> 
> I hope they replay that smile of Cam Newton when they have to forfeit this win.
> 
> Priceless.


 
Now you're acting like the little league parents you have to listen to.


----------



## biggtruxx (Nov 13, 2010)

Murray may not get up!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 13, 2010)

Great now Murrays hurt


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 13, 2010)

Farley loves cheap shots!


----------



## biggtruxx (Nov 13, 2010)

I stand corrected!


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 13, 2010)

Auburn is scum


----------



## DDD (Nov 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Now you're acting like the little league parents you have to listen to.



No thats stating a fact.

Plus, Auburn is dirty.


----------



## biggtruxx (Nov 13, 2010)

well now we got a fight


----------



## Firescooby (Nov 13, 2010)

Auburn beat us, but Nick Fairley is about the biggest THUG in college football!!!!


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 13, 2010)

Nothing Like a few Fists Flying...lol


----------



## biggtruxx (Nov 13, 2010)

Man I am tellin ya..... you gotta be jokin me!


----------



## DDD (Nov 13, 2010)

Auburn.  Classless.


----------



## biggtruxx (Nov 13, 2010)

Man they wont stand a chance on the Alabama game now.


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 13, 2010)

Thug u is now auburn


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 13, 2010)

Congrats Auburn!... Dawgs you played Well!! Be Happy you Kept up #2 team in the Country for most of the game!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 13, 2010)

biggtruxx said:


> Man they wont stand a chance on the Alabama game now.


 
Yeah right!!!! LOL


----------



## biggtruxx (Nov 13, 2010)

I really thought more of that team than what they just done....... I really HATE and that is a strong word for me..... Auburn you really showed your true colors tonight.


----------



## biggtruxx (Nov 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah right!!!! LOL


 


yeah im wishful thinking let me have my moment


----------



## Buck (Nov 13, 2010)

Congrats to Auburn...


----------



## LongLeggedMacDaddy (Nov 13, 2010)

gary d. has lost his mind


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 13, 2010)

Nobody will stop the Cam triain!!!! Bama will get smoked!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 13, 2010)

Yall won... Whatever ya bunch of jackwagons...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 13, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> Nobody will stop the Cam triain!!!! Bama will get smoked!


 
That's what I'm pretty sure will happen, but I'll still be pullin for my team, regardless of the outcome..


----------



## biggtruxx (Nov 13, 2010)

Cam is just an over indulgent pawn.......... I'm gonna go watch the FLA S.CAR game now.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 13, 2010)

The whole thing with Cam jumping up on the wall and monkeying for the tv cameras at the end of the game is a bit much. He needs to show a little class.

And he shouldn't be so smug either. Someone is going to want to take him down even more for acting like that.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's what I'm pretty sure will happen, but I'll still be pullin for my team, regardless of the outcome..



No pun intended Their on a roll! Only thing that can slow them down is the NCAA!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 13, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> The whole thing will Cam jumping up on the wall and monkeying for the tv cameras at the end of the game is a bit much. He needs to show a little class.
> 
> And he shouldn't be so smug either. Someone is going to take him down even more for acting like that.



Blowing kisses to the crowd. Its all about him and he knows it!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 13, 2010)

Congrats to Auburn. Not mad about the loss.

I am mad about the cheap shots Fairley took on Murray. We shoulda took his knees out. Plain and simple. He should have left on a stretcher.


----------



## bassboy1 (Nov 13, 2010)

Muddyfoots said:


> Congrats to Auburn. Not mad about the loss.
> 
> I am mad about the cheap shots Fairley took on Murray. We shoulda took his knees out. Plain and simple. He should have left on a stretcher.



There were one or two that may have been questionable, but for the most part, the "cheap shots" were him being committed to hit, and not really being able to stop all 300 something pounds of himself after the ball left.

At least, that's what it looked like to me.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 13, 2010)

Muddyfoots said:


> Congrats to Auburn. Not mad about the loss.
> 
> I am mad about the cheap shots Fairley took on Murray. We shoulda took his knees out. Plain and simple. He should have left on a stretcher.



He was playing hard and they kept letting him get by with it! I hate him Newton$$ Chizic all of them


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Nov 13, 2010)

wow...how ca y'all call Auburn classless and thugs when Fairley wa sblocked into Murray and then it was the uga mutts that went after him and intentionally tried to hurt him. Then ya'lls bench went on the field but AU stayed on the sidelines...


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Nov 13, 2010)

Muddyfoots said:


> Congrats to Auburn. Not mad about the loss.
> 
> I am mad about the cheap shots Fairley took on Murray. We shoulda took his knees out. Plain and simple. He should have left on a stretcher.




yeah...that shows alot of class...


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 13, 2010)

bassboy1 said:


> There were one or two that may have been questionable, but for the most part, the "cheap shots" were him being committed to hit, and not really being able to stop all 300 something pounds of himself after the ball left.
> 
> At least, that's what it looked like to me.



The last shot, where Murray went out, was clean. He was blocked into him. Driving him to the ground, 3 times that I remember, and the shot to the back would have cost him his career if I'm coaching. That was cheap.


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 13, 2010)

Fairley is a thug and should of been penalized and thrown out of the game.


----------



## dutchman (Nov 13, 2010)

Muddyfoots said:


> The last shot, where Murray went out, was clean. He was blocked into him. Driving him to the ground, 3 times that I remember, and the shot to the back would have cost him his career if I'm coaching. That was cheap.



But, you're still a fixture in Schley County...


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 13, 2010)

dutchman said:


> But, you're still a fixture in Schley County...



And Tech sucks too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 13, 2010)

Muddyfoots said:


> The last shot, where Murray went out, was clean. He was blocked into him. Driving him to the ground, 3 times that I remember, and the shot to the back would have cost him his career if I'm coaching. That was cheap.


 
Well, it would have saved him from 3 UGA O linemen gang tackling him with a 4th coming in for the head shot kill, after he was blocked into Murray.

I'm sure, with all that happened this week in the NCAA, that there was a tad bit of smack talk going around on the field. I imagine after 4 quarters of it, emotions were running pretty high on the field. Just as they are on here.

I think everyone needs to take a break and do something else.


----------



## dutchman (Nov 13, 2010)

Muddyfoots said:


> The last shot, where Murray went out, was clean. He was blocked into him. Driving him to the ground, 3 times that I remember, and the shot to the back would have cost him his career if I'm coaching. That was cheap.





Muddyfoots said:


> And Tech sucks too.



Just as classy as ever, too, I see. But you've had a beer or two, I guess...


----------



## justmejeff (Nov 13, 2010)

Fairley has been imvolved with 98% of the cheap shots in the SEC. Ya know I am a DAWG fan first ,but dang sure an SEC fan second. Whether its Aub,Bama,Fla. or whoever and wish AUb all the best getting to the BCS champ game but I was shocked at how classless that team was at the end of that game. God if thats how that teams going to be I hope and pray They dont get to the national stage and show that.


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 13, 2010)

We might have lost, but Auburn played dirty. Roll Tide.


----------



## DDD (Nov 13, 2010)

TurkeyCreek said:


> wow...how ca y'all call Auburn classless and thugs when Fairley wa sblocked into Murray and then it was the uga mutts that went after him and intentionally tried to hurt him. Then ya'lls bench went on the field but AU stayed on the sidelines...



Daniel's is that you?


----------



## Firescooby (Nov 13, 2010)

TurkeyCreek said:


> wow...how ca y'all call Auburn classless and thugs when Fairley wa sblocked into Murray and then it was the uga mutts that went after him and intentionally tried to hurt him. Then ya'lls bench went on the field but AU stayed on the sidelines...



His head wasn't blocked into Murray. Watch it again. he ball left Murrays hands while Thugley was still fairly upright and he was still looking toward Murray. As he went down you can see him extend out so that his helmet hits him.

We got beat by a great team, but a spade is a spade.


----------



## DDD (Nov 13, 2010)

TurkeyCreek said:


> wow...how ca y'all call Auburn classless and thugs when Fairley wa sblocked into Murray and then it was the uga mutts that went after him and intentionally tried to hurt him. Then ya'lls bench went on the field but AU stayed on the sidelines...



Nevermind, I just saw the "Go Jackets" in your sig.

I don't know why I wasted my time posting.  See you at Thanks Giving with the perfect option and that awesome defense.


----------



## K80 (Nov 13, 2010)

Muddyfoots said:


> Congrats to Auburn. Not mad about the loss.
> 
> I am mad about the cheap shots Fairley took on Murray. We shoulda took his knees out. Plain and simple. He should have left on a stretcher.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 13, 2010)

Muddyfoots said:


> Congrats to Auburn. Not mad about the loss.
> 
> I am mad about the cheap shots Fairley took on Murray. We shoulda took his knees out. Plain and simple. He should have left on a stretcher.



This was so bad that I am afraid that I have to agree.  I thought Richt was gonna slap that ref.  Wish he had!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 13, 2010)

TurkeyCreek said:


> wow...how ca y'all call Auburn classless and thugs when Fairley wa sblocked into Murray and then it was the uga mutts that went after him and intentionally tried to hurt him. Then ya'lls bench went on the field but AU stayed on the sidelines...



Thanks for dropping bye!


----------



## General Lee (Nov 13, 2010)

Everyone needs a villain.I now have one in the entire Auburn program.They are a bunch of classless thugs.I hope they lose every game here on out and gets leveled by the NCAA..............


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 13, 2010)

I've never seen Trooper Taylor act that way on the field.


----------



## biggtruxx (Nov 13, 2010)

It was a great football game! I am proud of our Dawgs! They played good aganst the #2 thugs in the nation!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Nov 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, it would have saved him from 3 UGA O linemen gang tackling him with a 4th coming in for the head shot kill, after he was blocked into Murray.
> 
> I'm sure, with all that happened this week in the NCAA, that there was a tad bit of smack talk going around on the field. I imagine after 4 quarters of it, emotions were running pretty high on the field. Just as they are on here.
> 
> I think everyone needs to take a break and do something else.





dutchman said:


> Just as classy as ever, too, I see. But you've had a beer or two, I guess...



Thanks.

Three.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 13, 2010)

dutchman said:


> Just as classy as ever, too, I see. But you've had a beer or two, I guess...



what would a techmite know about class there Geneypoo???


----------



## LongLeggedMacDaddy (Nov 13, 2010)

Muddyfoots said:


> Congrats to Auburn. Not mad about the loss.
> 
> I am mad about the cheap shots Fairley took on Murray. We shoulda took his knees out. Plain and simple. He should have left on a stretcher.




Can't remember who hit him, but there were 2 hits on murray in the first half that should have been called for roughing the passer, before the officials finally made the first call. I lost my voice yelling at my tv.


----------



## sbrown (Nov 13, 2010)

Yea, not a fan of either team but thought AU played dirty. That first hit on Murray by Fairly wasn't even close, that would be a fine at the next level.


----------



## DDD (Nov 13, 2010)

http://espn.go.com/blog/sec/post/_/id/16755/fairley-gets-away-with-a-few


----------



## SFStephens (Nov 13, 2010)

I'll say this. Before tonight I had nothing bad to say about AU. After what I saw in this game, I hope they never win another game and I can't wait for the NCAA to drop the hammer on them. I hope their stadium falls in and their bird comes down with a fatal case of diarrhea. Disgusting!


----------



## DDD (Nov 13, 2010)

SFStephens said:


> I'll say this. Before tonight I had nothing bad to say about AU. After what I saw in this game, I hope they never win another game and I can't wait for the NCAA to drop the hammer on them. I hope their stadium falls in and their bird comes down with a fatal case of diarrhea. Disgusting!



I will be interested to hear what Lanier Spots (RC) has to say about his team.  He is very honest and doesn't always have his orange blinders on.

I was pretty much the same way.  Of course I always want UGA to win, but I never have wanted to Frog hammer Auburn.  Now after watching Ham Newton ham it up for the camera and act like the 14 moving violation, lap top stealing, daddy's wheel'n and deal'n thug that I think he is, and Chizik acting like a dork and then Fairley and his buddies putting on their show....

I hope Alabama puts a frog hammering on them.


----------



## dutchman (Nov 13, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> what would a techmite know about class there Geneypoo???



More than you, Mattiepoo.


----------



## tcward (Nov 13, 2010)

SFStephens said:


> I'll say this. Before tonight I had nothing bad to say about AU. After what I saw in this game, I hope they never win another game and I can't wait for the NCAA to drop the hammer on them. I hope their stadium falls in and their bird comes down with a fatal case of diarrhea. Disgusting!



I hope they get the death penalty. No need for such dirty play.


----------



## boothy (Nov 13, 2010)

War eagle!!!!


----------



## bassboy1 (Nov 13, 2010)

boothy said:


> War eagle!!!!



Ditto.  I sure hope nobody thinks Georgia showed outstanding class in this game.


----------



## SFStephens (Nov 14, 2010)

bassboy1 said:


> Ditto.  I sure hope nobody thinks Georgia showed outstanding class in this game.



They showed far more restraint than I would've. Interesting that you failed to defend your teams play in your post. You know its garbage just like everyone else does.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 14, 2010)

Being Serious, Dawgs Played Well today, Impressed me!  Next Year I think you guys win the SEC!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 14, 2010)

DDD said:


> Nevermind, I just saw the "Go Jackets" in your sig.
> 
> I don't know why I wasted my time posting. *See you at Thanks Giving with the perfect option and that awesome defense.*


 
Now that was funny...

Can't wait for Doc Holiday to see that one..


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 14, 2010)

bassboy1 said:


> There were one or two that may have been questionable, but for the most part, the "cheap shots" were him being committed to hit, and not really being able to stop all 300 something pounds of himself after the ball left.
> 
> At least, that's what it looked like to me.



You seriously need glasses.  Even the TV commentators commented that he was openly trying to drive Murray into the ground.  There were at least 3 times that flags should have been thrown for late hits.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 14, 2010)

MudDucker said:


> You seriously need glasses. Even the TV commentators commented that he was openly trying to drive Murray into the ground. There were at least 3 times that flags should have been thrown for late hits.


 
Do we need to send you a towel. I didn't hear the commentators say any such thing.

Funny how LSU pounded McElroy into the ground on every other play after the ball had been released and no one seemed to have a problem with it. Just comments of how bad LSU beat Bama.

Now, apply that same objectivity to last nights game..


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Nov 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, it would have saved him from 3 UGA O linemen gang tackling him with a 4th coming in for the head shot kill, after he was blocked into Murray.
> 
> I'm sure, with all that happened this week in the NCAA, that there was a tad bit of smack talk going around on the field. I imagine after 4 quarters of it, emotions were running pretty high on the field. Just as they are on here.
> 
> I think everyone needs to take a break and do something else.



good post...

I was at the game and haven't seen the replays yet..but Fairley plays with a lot of emotion/passion.  When he hits you he don't let up..and rightfully so.  I don't think he intentionally wants to hurt anyone but there's no doubt he wants them thinking about him instead of their open receiver in the endzone bc our secondary sucks.  The spear to the back was an illegal play..he was half of a step late and was offbalance coming into the Qb...penalized and rightfully so.  

The end of the game was embarassing for BOTH teams and is uncalled for regardless of the rivalry/emotions.  I think it's safe to say both teams probably wish they showed more composure in the heat of things.

ohh..and Newton celebrates with the student section every single game....at home and away games. Our student section has showed a lot of support this week and this game so I don't mind him celebrating and showing his appreciation.  It's been a tough week...let him enjoy a few minutes before it's back to the media grind.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 14, 2010)

Its amazing how this thread went.  Just go back and read it..

It went from, "WE are going to upset", "we are playing a great game", Mark Richt is a fool"  to

"Auburn paid Cam, Cam smiles too much, Auburn is thug U, " 90 is dirt" and "Auburn will suck next year" all in about three posts


You guys crack me up.   Georgia was just as dirty as Auburn was last night and all the personal foul calls all game show it.  There were some stupid stuff happen at the end of that game by both teams but all of it was reactive from the games dirty play.  

How can you go from "This is a great game and we can upset them to "Sore losers" in just a few posts".


----------



## Laneybird (Nov 14, 2010)

Only thing that upset me was, Fairley's helmet to the knee. Ball was clearly gone and he could have avoided that knee hit!

That's all I got to say.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 14, 2010)

DDD said:


> I will be interested to hear what Lanier Spots (RC) has to say about his team.  He is very honest and doesn't always have his orange blinders on.
> 
> I was pretty much the same way.  Of course I always want UGA to win, but I never have wanted to Frog hammer Auburn.  Now after watching Ham Newton ham it up for the camera and act like the 14 moving violation, lap top stealing, daddy's wheel'n and deal'n thug that I think he is, and Chizik acting like a dork and then Fairley and his buddies putting on their show....
> 
> I hope Alabama puts a frog hammering on them.




I have not watched the replay yet as mentioned before but I will tell you that both teams played dirty last night.  You guys chop blocked Fairly three times yesterday and only got called on it once.  Roof said in his after game interview that he was not happy about it.   I will watch the game today and see.

DDD, dude you have lost your mind this week. You have been all over everything that is bad about Auburn the entire week.  From the Cam stuff to Chiziks coaching record (for some reason ) to every thing that turned out bad in last nights game.  I notice none of you mentioning all the personal fouls Ga had last night.  Its always easy to throw rocks at the other team. Especially when you lose.  Dont expect a lot of sympathy from me about that.   

I agree that the end of the game got out of hand and a couple of our players did some stupid stuff.  The hit that hurt Murray was ridiculous.   If he had not had to be helped off the field, it would not have even mentioned.  Fairly made a few close hits, and I think one of them should have been called but the last one was fine.  

This game has always been hard and even dirty.  From us hosing off your fans for coming on the field to your players tearing up our turf after you beat us.   Nothing is new.


----------



## riprap (Nov 14, 2010)

SCAM Newton. You heard it here first.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 14, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Its amazing how this thread went.  Just go back and read it..
> 
> It went from, "WE are going to upset", "we are playing a great game", Mark Richt is a fool"  to
> 
> ...


Its easy its called emotion. Yall won and congrats! Newton is a once in a lifetime FB player. He is special. I would like to make him get a new grill. Honestly at the end of the game standing up at the student section blowing kisses showed me alot about who he is. Hes a punk. Just like 99% of the kids playing now adays! Thats just about why I cant hardly stand watching it anymore. Personally I hope that Auburn did nothing. Good luck and I hope yall win out! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 14, 2010)

riprap said:


> SCAM Newton. You heard it here first.


 
You bought his jersey from him last night didn't you? Did you have to pay a lot for it? 



brownceluse said:


> [/color]Its easy its called emotion. Yall won and congrats! Newton is a once in a lifetime FB player. He is special. I would like to make him get a new grill. Honestly at the end of the game standing up at the student section blowing kisses showed me alot about who he is. Hes a punk. Just like 99% of the kids playing now adays! Thats just about why I cant hardly stand watching it anymore. Personally I hope that Auburn did nothing. Good luck and I hope yall win out! Go Dawgs!


 
He does that every game. How was last night different?


----------



## Hut2 (Nov 14, 2010)

MudDucker said:


> You seriously need glasses.  Even the TV commentators commented that he was openly trying to drive Murray into the ground.  There were at least 3 times that flags should have been thrown for late hits.



Yes, I heard them say it too. They even said, it's been talked about previously in other games. I lost a lot of respect for Auburn in one game. Fairley wasn't blocked into Murray 's leg either ,played it back several times too. He knew the ball was already passed & he could have altered his 330 lbs of cheese burger fat to keep from crashing his fat head into Murray 's leg.


----------



## MoonPie (Nov 14, 2010)

GA fans, y'all got a lot to be proud of.  Mostly a fine game on both sides of the ball. Murray is and  gonna be real good for you down the line, and every time the ball was in the air to Green... it was so fine (it was scarry) to watch.  As far as Fairley's play, I don't like to see dirty play or grandstanding after the play. I'm sure none of us want to see a player with intentions of putting serious injury on another. I'm 'War Eagle' all the way, and hope that what we are seeing here is a young man, caught up in emotion, who can learn to play tough and not dirty.


----------



## General Lee (Nov 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Do we need to send you a towel. I didn't hear the commentators say any such thing.


They said it................


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You bought his jersey from him last night didn't you? Did you have to pay a lot for it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hut2 (Nov 14, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> GA fans, y'all got a lot to be proud of.  Mostly a fine game on both sides of the ball. Murray is and  gonna be real good for you down the line, and every time the ball was in the air to Green... it was so fine (it was scarry) to watch.  As far as Fairley's play, I don't like to see dirty play or grandstanding after the play. I'm sure none of us want to see a player with intentions of putting serious injury on another. I'm 'War Eagle' all the way, and hope that what we are seeing here is a young man, caught up in emotion, who can learn to play tough and not dirty.



Good post!


----------



## JigNchunk (Nov 14, 2010)

I started the game with alot of respect for AU but after the way the were playing to hurt Murray, which was obvious after the UGA's first set my respect was lost. Chizik's reactions on the sidelines didn't help either. He was a little too over enthusiastic after a couple of plays. Fairley is a THUG and needs to be benched. The first hit he made on Murray was ridiculous. The hit was clean but after the hit he held him to the ground way too long. The commentators said it their helmets were locked together, WRONG. It was Fairley getting away with being dirty. I will not be pulling for AU the rest of the season. I even hope Spurrier beats them.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Nov 14, 2010)

bassboy1 said:


> Ditto.  I sure hope nobody thinks Georgia showed outstanding class in this game.



They are all choir boys & sing on the way home, give me a break every team has moments Fairley had his ,UGA a couple years back in Fla. Its not taught there are renegades in f-ball get used to it.... I could do w/o all the Cam shots though, its getting old


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 14, 2010)

General Lee said:


> They said it................


 
Let's just say, I didn't hear them phrase it exactly that way. In terms of emotion, early in the game the commentators made a point to remark on how animated and emotional Richt was acting on the side line. They also said that is clearly out of character for him, which it is. Perhaps Richt new how big of a game this was and wanted to amp up his players. The problem is, he has demonstrated a failure to control his players actions on and off the field. Now he has to live with players flooding the field, which should have been a monster penalty, and then the 4 on 1 gang tackle and attempted injury to Fairley (thug mentalilty at it's best). 

Chizit had one player that perhaps plays with a bit too much conviction and inability to control his forward motion within that emotion. It seems that Richt had an entire team with that problem late in the game.

Which is worse?


----------



## DDD (Nov 14, 2010)

Kit writes a blog after every game, he saved me a lot of thought and writing.  

This is it to a T.  He sums up last night very well.

Oh and for you folks that keep saying Cam has done nothing wrong and Auburn should have played him.  Per NCAA rules, if a player or agent or family member acting as an agent tries to get money for a player to play at any school that person is ineligible no matter what school he goes to.  Cecil has ADMITTED to seeking money for his son.  He is therefore ineligible plain and simple.  So great.  Auburn played to make a point that THEY didn't do anything wrong, but the Heisman, the SEC Championship which they will no doubt win and the NC that they will no doubt play for will be erased off the books.

Again, I hope they think it was worth it.

I also hope Chizik finds himself as a "great coach" for the cheering when UGA was hit for personal fouls.  The fist pumping and yelling was moronic.  Classless.

Check out Kit's take:


We lost, but that ain't the story here, is it? 
Sat, 11/13/2010 - 10:17pm |  Kit Kitchens 
What's the story you say? Auburn's undeniable arrogance. Not only the one-finger-on-both-hands salute they gave the NCAA and the SEC today by playing Newton. Not only the fist-pumping on personal foul penalties that their coach gave without reservation. Not only the punch thrown by sCam to Rambo that only got a warning from the ref. No, not even just the ridiculous fight that erupted at the end of the game, which had Trooper Taylor giving props to Nick Fairley. 

It's not just those things, it's ALL those things...rolled up into one.

Auburn made a statement today. Their statement is that they haven't been there before.

We all know Chizick hasn't. He of 5-19 fame at Iowa State. Certainly not Ted Roof, the now defensive coordinator but former Duke Head Coach who handed David Cutcliffe a team that Cutcliffe named "the program with the worst strength and conditioning he's ever seen." Those guys have no idea what it's like to win. The only one who does is Malzaahn, the Offensive Coordinator, who's done it everywhere he's been and will probably be gone to be a head coach somewhere at season's end.

Auburn had better enjoy this "special" year. With Cecil Newton's admittance of asking for money, ESPN's reluctance to let this story go away, and two whole weeks for the NCAA to do some more digging with the FBI's help, this is only going to get worse. Since it's obvious that Auburn has no problem playing Cam, it's not only going to get worse, it's going to get MUCH worse for those who worship three mascots.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Let's just say, I didn't hear them phrase it exactly that way. In terms of emotion, early in the game the commentators made a point to remark on how animated and emotional Richt was acting on the side line. They also said that is clearly out of character for him, which it is. Perhaps Richt new how big of a game this was and wanted to amp up his players. The problem is, he has demonstrated a failure to control his players actions on and off the field. Now he has to live with players flooding the field, which should have been a monster penalty, and then the 4 on 1 gang tackle and attempted injury to Fairley (thug mentalilty at it's best).
> 
> Chizit had one player that perhaps plays with a bit too much conviction and inability to control his forward motion within that emotion. It seems that Richt had an entire team with that problem late in the game.
> 
> Which is worse?



Remind us all again which team had players throwing punches and ejected?? I have always kinda pulled for AU, being they are so much like UGA, but after all that junk not anymore. Great game till the end and all that hub bub. The better team won... but hey that's not saying much. Just remember what they say about karma.......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 14, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> Remind us all again which team had players throwing punches and ejected?? I have always kinda pulled for AU, being they are so much like UGA, but after all that junk not anymore. Great game till the end and all that hub bub. The better team won... but hey that's not saying much. Just remember what they say about karma.......


 
11 guys against an entire team on the field. Yeah, I might have thrown a punch or two myself...besides, it's their penalty to carry into the next game. This isn't the first football game or team this has happened in, I'm sure it won't be the last. They are still kids afterall.


----------



## weagle (Nov 14, 2010)

I don't who Kit is, but he obviously doesn't know much about college football rules, history or current events.  His writing is clear and concise, but lacking in accuracy.

I'm sure you get a different perspective from the TV camera views, but if there was team out of control yesterday at Jordan Hare it was UGA.  Ga coaches were literally tackling players who were storming the field to start a riot.  

UGA's o'line threw at least 3 flagrant chop blocks, the potentially career ending kind,  on Fairly.  I don't think they were intentionally dirty, just a panicked reaction by a lineman that was over matched and had no other way to stop #90.  

Fairly had several late hits on the QB, but they were full speed continuation plays coming off a block and between the whistles.

The AU players that got ejected for throwing punches were panicked reactions to getting roughed up by multiple UGA players.  Very poor composure and lack of discipline on our player's part, but they were reacting, not instigating.  

As far as Cam hamming it up for the fans.  I disapprove of such antics, but the students love it and he's just playing to the crowd.  David Pollack, one of my favorite UGA players was a similar ham.     

Weagle


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 14, 2010)

I was completely neutral in watching that game and saw plenty on both sides to go around. It is easy to get emotionally involved when it is "your" team, and take a one sided view of the events in the game. My team had more to lose by Auburn winning, but then, the SEC as a whole did as well.

Personally, I hope that Fairley takes McElroy out of the game early when they play Bama, McCarron is a better QB and it would help our chances...


----------



## weagle (Nov 14, 2010)

I was in the stands, so it's also hard for me to judge based on what was shown on TV.   For instance I saw coach Richt read a couple of guys the riot act for stuff that I'm sure wasn't seen on TV.  There were players from both teams restoring order when things looked like they were going to get really ugly.  

The officiating team was painfully tedious.  They needed a 3 man conference for simple proceedure penalties and the replays took forever, usually followed by a TV time out.  The game had no rhythm at all.  

It was a smart and classy move to take a knee on the last play.  There was nothing to gain, and I think the UGA coaches realized they were not going to be able to control their team if the UGA QB got sacked again.

Weagle


----------



## DDD (Nov 14, 2010)

weagle said:


> I don't who Kit is, but he obviously doesn't know much about college football rules, history or current events.  His writing is clear and concise, but lacking in accuracy.
> 
> I'm sure you get a different perspective from the TV camera views, but if there was team out of control yesterday at Jordan Hare it was UGA.  Ga coaches were literally tackling players who were storming the field to start a riot.
> 
> ...



You are right, your team was full of class, your coach was respectable and UGA started it all... so it was just reaction.

What was I thinking?


----------



## stravis (Nov 14, 2010)

More excuses than a crackhead at an intervention in here. 


War Eagle! 11-0!


----------



## stravis (Nov 14, 2010)

There have been more UGA players arrested in the last twelve months than AU players in the last ten years. But AU are the thugs right?

If you chop block an All American, be ready for a fight.


----------



## DDD (Nov 14, 2010)

stravis said:


> There have been more UGA players arrested in the last twelve months than AU players in the last ten years. But AU are the thugs right?
> 
> If you chop block an All American, be ready for a fight.



Same can be said for hitting a QB late and illegally.  Be ready for a fight.

Enjoy your championship season

Here it it is:  14-0**  

WDE!!!  All Auburn All In BABY!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 14, 2010)

DDD said:


> Same can be said for hitting a QB late and illegally.  Be ready for a fight.
> 
> Enjoy your championship season
> 
> ...


----------



## stravis (Nov 14, 2010)

DDD said:


> Same can be said for hitting a QB late and illegally.  Be ready for a fight.
> 
> Enjoy your championship season
> 
> ...




If you're boys don't want Fairley to hit Murray, they could block him. Or they could just whine. I see what choice you've made. 

11-0


Here's to hoping y'all are bowl eligible before the season is over.


----------



## General Lee (Nov 14, 2010)

stravis said:


> Here's to hoping y'all are bowl eligible before the season is over.


Actually Ga has a better chance of beating Tech and being bowl eligible than the Tigers/War Eagles/Plainsmen do of avoiding tha NCAA and FBI the next 2 weeks and remaining bowl eligible...............


----------



## stravis (Nov 14, 2010)

General Lee said:


> Actually Ga has a better chance of beating Tech and being bowl eligible than the Tigers/War Eagles/Plainsmen do of avoiding tha NCAA and FBI the next 2 weeks and remaining bowl eligible...............




You think that's what the NCAA told the AU coaches, compliance staff and the Newtons on Friday night? You know, the meeting on campus where all of AU's people came out smiling. Shortly after Cam gets on the bus and plays against UGA. 

Keep you're fingers crossed! When you can't beat us on the field in two weeks, you can always come here and whine.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 14, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> Remind us all again which team had players throwing punches and ejected?? I have always kinda pulled for AU, being they are so much like UGA, but after all that junk not anymore. Great game till the end and all that hub bub. The better team won... but hey that's not saying much. Just remember what they say about karma.......



I just got finished watching the replay.  I would advise you guys to do the same.  Ealey threw a punch at Goggins as well.  But it didnt get called.   

If you guys really think the hit on Murrays knee was intentional, there will be no need to continue any conversation about it.  That is ridiculous.    He got blocked into him.  His head hit Aarons knee.  Then you guys went after him.   We responded.  Did you just expect Auburn to stand there and take it?

Georgia had 10 penalties in this game.   6 of them were personal fouls.  Not exactly clean either.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Nov 14, 2010)

So UGA ran into another team that plays the same style of D and didn't like it.  

I don't really blame the kids, the refs need to start kicking folks out of games after 2 or more PF's.  If you really want to get rid of the trash start throwing flags for the jawing going on between the teams during the games.  Nobody gives them a scholarship to voice their opinion... just get out there and run the dang football.


----------



## barton72 (Nov 14, 2010)

WDE!!  That is all.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Nov 14, 2010)

weagle said:


> I don't who Kit is, but he obviously doesn't know much about college football rules, history or current events.  His writing is clear and concise, but lacking in accuracy.
> 
> I'm sure you get a different perspective from the TV camera views, but if there was team out of control yesterday at Jordan Hare it was UGA.  Ga coaches were literally tackling players who were storming the field to start a riot.
> 
> ...



Very well said Weagle, WDE


----------



## Kawaliga (Nov 14, 2010)

DDD said:


> You are right, your team was full of class, your coach was respectable and UGA started it all... so it was just reaction.
> 
> What was I thinking?



I went hunting, and saw only the last eight minutes of play, so I only have ya'lls comments to go on. I did see the play when Murray was hurt, and it sure looked to me like Fairley was knocked into Murray's knee. I have seen every other Auburn game this year, and Fairley has been a very aggressive player, but not dirty in any sense. I can also bet you that a lot of "smack" was being said on the field by both sides all game long, due to the importance of this game to both teams. Georgia got ahead by what, 21-7 and thought things were going their way, and then it didn't work out the way they wanted it to. When Murray went down, they snapped, and piling on Fairley, and trying to hurt him was the result. Tell you what, if Georgia had won the game, Auburn wouldn't be suffering all of the insults on this thread. Now we are thugs, scum,cheaters, and not worthy of respect. It seems to me that all of these hard feelings are mainly because Auburn is so far the best team in the SEC and maybe in the nation.If we were 5-5 ya'll would just be laughing at us. Well all you haters aren't laughing now. Strange thing is, the Bama' fans on here are the only ones coming to our aid, and seeing things clearly.I'm sure going to keep that in mind in the future.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 14, 2010)

Y'all need to stop bickering and move on. Auburn won and Georgia loss. Both sides whining and complaining on this board doesn't change a thing.


----------



## K80 (Nov 14, 2010)

tetgunner said:


> I went hunting, and saw only the last eight minutes of play, so I only have ya'lls comments to go on. I did see the play when Murray was hurt, and it sure looked to me like Fairley was knocked into Murray's knee. I have seen every other Auburn game this year, and Fairley has been a very aggressive player, but not dirty in any sense. I can also bet you that a lot of "smack" was being said on the field by both sides all game long, due to the importance of this game to both teams. Georgia got ahead by what, 21-7 and thought things were going their way, and then it didn't work out the way they wanted it to. When Murray went down, they snapped, and piling on Fairley, and trying to hurt him was the result. Tell you what, if Georgia had won the game, Auburn wouldn't be suffering all of the insults on this thread. Now we are thugs, scum,cheaters, and not worthy of respect. It seems to me that all of these hard feelings are mainly because Auburn is so far the best team in the SEC and maybe in the nation.If we were 5-5 ya'll would just be laughing at us. Well all you haters aren't laughing now. Strange thing is, the Bama' fans on here are the only ones coming to our aid, and seeing things clearly.I'm sure going to keep that in mind in the future.



Keep them blinders on, they allow folks to twist reality to what suits them...


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 14, 2010)

Muddyfoots said:


> And Tech sucks too.



Dont Bring us down with you!! We can do that all by ourselfs...


----------



## Kawaliga (Nov 14, 2010)

K80 said:


> Keep them blinders on, they allow folks to twist reality to what suits them...



You need to take your own advice. You lost, get over it.


----------



## riprap (Nov 14, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> Y'all need to stop bickering and move on. Auburn won and Georgia loss. Both sides whining and complaining on this board doesn't change a thing.



That's what it's for aint it.


----------



## K80 (Nov 14, 2010)

tetgunner said:


> You need to take your own advice. You lost, get over it.



The loss doesn't bother me, Ga is a mediocre team this year and AU is one of the top teams if not the best team in the country so it is expected for them to beat Ga. 

Playing hard and crushing QBs is a great thing but attempting to end the career of a freshman qb by hitting him after he gets rid of the ball is uncalled for.  

Fairley is a great player, he is good enough to change directions once the ball has left the qb's hands, if he is not he needs to be on the bench…


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 14, 2010)

K80 said:


> The loss doesn't bother me, Ga is a mediocre team this year and AU is one of the top teams if not the best team in the country so it is expected for them to beat Ga.
> 
> Playing hard and crushing QBs is a great thing but attempting to end the career of a freshman qb by hitting him after he gets rid of the ball is uncalled for.
> 
> Fairley is a great player, he is good enough to change directions once the ball has left the qb's hands, if he is not he needs to be on the bench…



Just wondering your thoughts.  Does your offensive lineman who intentionally chop blocked Fairley in the early part of the game and destroy his knees deserve to be benched as well?


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm gonna be classy and just tip my hat to Auburn.  But yall do need to remember all the whining coming out of the Auburn camp last year that we "stole" the game.  Just sayin.

Good luck the rest of the way.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Nov 14, 2010)

Man this thread just keeps goin an goin over chop blocks, faking injuries, late hits, piling ons. Imagine what this thread would have been like when the hoses were turned on 

Look below there 15 people just viewing it now


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 14, 2010)

LoL...man, gona need a LOT of cheese with that wine.  You lost, get over it.  It was a physical game and both teams had players acting foolishly.  The "I just lost all respect for Auburn" talk is hilarious from you guys.  It is entertaining to read though!  Can't wait for this game next year, if UGA wins all of the sudden everyone will respect Auburn again.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 14, 2010)

K80 said:


> The loss doesn't bother me, Ga is a mediocre team this year and AU is one of the top teams if not the best team in the country so it is expected for them to beat Ga.
> 
> Playing hard and crushing QBs is a great thing but attempting to end the career of a freshman qb by hitting him after he gets rid of the ball is uncalled for.
> 
> Fairley is a great player, he is good enough to change directions once the ball has left the qb's hands, if he is not he needs to be on the bench…



Murray will be around two, possibly three more years.  He will remember what these losses to felt like and he will lead this team to better days.  He is a redshirt freshman and a first year starter.  Look at his numbers.  Pretty scary if you're a rival program.  His knee is fine and he will be back.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 14, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> LoL...man, gona need a LOT of cheese with that wine.  You lost, get over it.  It was a physical game and both teams had players acting foolishly.  The "I just lost all respect for Auburn" talk is hilarious from you guys.  It is entertaining to read though!  Can't wait for this game next year, if UGA wins all of the sudden everyone will respect Auburn again.



Your team sucks.  Where do you get off talking crap to ANYBODY?  You'll probably still run your mouth after we beat yall again.  FrenchmanJoe.


----------



## riprap (Nov 14, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Murray will be around two, possibly three more years.  He will remember what these losses to felt like and he will lead this team to better days.  He is a redshirt freshman and a first year starter.  Look at his numbers.  Pretty scary if you're a rival program.  His knee is fine and he will be back.



I have thought this many times after a beat down from Fla. but they somehow forgot, or the score shows they did.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 14, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Your team sucks.  Where do you get off talking crap to ANYBODY?  You'll probably still run your mouth after we beat yall again.  FrenchmanJoe.



Oh Yeah, my team sucks, good one.

I'm just calling it like it is SGD.  Although you haven't been whining after this loss 99 percent of your fanbase is just a bunch of:


----------



## K80 (Nov 14, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Just wondering your thoughts.  Does your offensive lineman who intentionally chop blocked Fairley in the early part of the game and destroy his knees deserve to be benched as well?



If I was the coach and didn't order retaliation yes I would bench them however if I would have been on the field I would have done my best to take Fairley out after the spear to the back.

I'll also add, if Ga would've chop blocked first the spear would have been justified.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 14, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Oh Yeah, my team sucks, good one.
> 
> I'm just calling it like it is SGD.  Although you haven't been whining after this loss 99 percent of your fanbase is just a bunch of:



Ok.  You seem like an ok guy but you tend to come across the same way on this board.  Just sayin.


----------



## bigsack (Nov 14, 2010)

so my wife didn't set the dvr to record long enough and i missed the last 8 min of the 4th quarter(which i guess is where all the action happens).  ive looked but can't find were i can watch the game online.  my google-fu is weak, a lil help please?


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 14, 2010)

K80 said:


> If I was the coach and didn't order retaliation yes I would bench them however if I would have been on the field I would have done my best to take Fairley out after the spear to the back.
> 
> I'll also add, if Ga would've chop blocked first the spear would have been justified.



Well then, using your logic, the spear was good....    The chop block was in the second quarter and the spear by Fariley was in the third quarter...  

You should really pay more attention to what is going on with these games.  

Thanks for playing.   Come back again sometime


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 14, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Well then, using your logic, the spear was good....    The chop block was in the second quarter and the spear by Fariley was in the third quarter...
> 
> You should really pay more attention to what is going on with these games.
> 
> Thanks for playing.   Come back again sometime



Careful or they might remove your title of grand poobah of impartiality.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 14, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Murray will be around two, possibly three more years.  He will remember what these losses to felt like and he will lead this team to better days.  He is a redshirt freshman and a first year starter.  Look at his numbers.  Pretty scary if you're a rival program.  His knee is fine and he will be back.



I was thinking about this last night. Murray, and alot of those youngsters have a dirty taste in their mouth. LOOSING! Better days are definatly ahead!


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 15, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Careful or they might remove your title of grand poobah of impartiality.



No way man.  I love this hat...      I  would have to be voted out to give it back...


----------



## K80 (Nov 15, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Well then, using your logic, the spear was good....    The chop block was in the second quarter and the spear by Fariley was in the third quarter...
> 
> You should really pay more attention to what is going on with these games.
> 
> Thanks for playing.   Come back again sometime



I tried researching that to see the order of events but could never find a time stamp on the spear to the back.  I did find where someone was talking about cheap shots and fairley spearing murray in the 1st quarter but apparently it wasn't the one to the back.

If the chop block was uncalled for or unprovoked I have no beef with Fairley.  However, NCAA should address both issues with both teams.


----------



## stravis (Oct 15, 2011)

Thought some might want to review this discussion of the bastions of integrity that are the UGA coaches and players.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 16, 2011)

stravis said:


> Thought some might want to review this discussion of the bastions of integrity that are the UGA coaches and players.



I think Auburn is going to have their hands full this year with the Dawgs.

That's what I think....


----------



## DSGB (Oct 17, 2011)

stravis said:


> Thought some might want to review this discussion of the bastions of integrity that are the UGA coaches and players.



I have no issue with Grantham sticking up for his players. 

I'd take him over Troopa's antics any day.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 15, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I think Auburn is going to have their hands full this year with the Dawgs.
> 
> That's what I think....



Nice call, Les! 

Wonder where stravis is? :worm:


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 15, 2011)

DSGB said:


> I have no issue with Grantham sticking up for his players.
> 
> I'd take him over Troopa's antics any day.




I have no reason to even revisit this thread but I will say that I disagree with your statement.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 15, 2011)

Me either, but I thought stravis would after bumping it almost a year later.

You're entitled to you're opinion.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Nov 15, 2011)

DSGB said:


> I have no issue with Grantham sticking up for his players.
> 
> I'd take him over Troopa's antics any day.



You really dont have a choice.. nor is he our DC now if you want to compare DC's I would take yours over AU's today


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 15, 2011)

yellowduckdog said:


> You really dont have a choice.. nor is he our DC now if you want to compare DC's I would take yours over AU's today



I'm not trying to make light of Auburns D, but what's up? Is it young, coaching, execution? Again not trying to stir. Besides checking scores every week I really havnt watch you guys too much.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 15, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I'm not trying to make light of Auburns D, but what's up? Is it young, coaching, execution?




yes,

Yes,


YES


And more


Young, inexperienced, poorly coached, poorly executed, just bad.  Very very bad.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Nov 15, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> yes,
> 
> Yes,
> 
> ...



X 2 got some good kids, some still learning...We struggle pass rushing which make QB's look good when you can check down to 3,4,etc choices not good & I am not talking just you guys


----------

